# House Of Cards



## boozercruiser (Mar 26, 2016)

Living in the UK and having Netflix, I have only just started watching the very first series, and first episode of House Of Cards. 
I found that very interesting, but can you please advise me if is it worth keeping with or not?
Particularly as I understand it, series 4 is now also available.
Thank you.


----------



## CuriousKate (Mar 26, 2016)

It depends. It's one of those series I have had a love/hate relationship with. It can be a hot mess at times....but then something unexpected happens and you can't wait to find out what happens:surprise: There were episodes throughout the series that left me disinterested but then, since I too have Netflix, I decided to continue on....just finished season 4 - which was supposed to be last one but did get renewed. One of the better seasons, I thought. Let's see what others have to say.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 26, 2016)

CuriousKate said:


> It depends. It's one of those series I have had a love/hate relationship with. It can be a hot mess at times....but then something unexpected happens and you can't wait to find out what happens:surprise: There were episodes throughout the series that left me disinterested but then, since I too have Netflix, I decided to continue on....just finished season 4 - which was supposed to be last one but did get renewed. One of the better seasons, I thought. Let's see what others have to say.



And thank you very much for that very informative reply CK.
Building on that, yes I would love to hear what others have to say.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 26, 2016)

I was hooked...for a few episodes.

The opening scene with the dog:

"There are two types of pain.the sort of pain that makes you strong and useless pain,the sort of pain that's only suffering.I have no patience for useless things"

Love it,lol


I got into horror shows and didn't continue watcing,let me know how it is if you do continue with it.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 26, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I was hooked...for a few episodes.
> 
> The opening scene with the dog:
> 
> ...



Thank you Vicky.
Yes, that first scene in respect of the dog was not very nice, but even after one episode I am sorta hooked.
But I will give my opinion if I really do continue watching and get into it.

PS.
What horror shows are you watching then?
Anything you can recommend off Netflix?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 26, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Thank you Vicky.
> Yes, that first scene in respect of the dog was not very nice, but even after one episode I am sorta hooked.
> But I will give my opinion if I really do continue watching and get into it.
> 
> ...



What episode are you on? Maybe we can get a discussion on it. 

I don't have netflix,I watch online but I know Bates Motel is on there.
Also my favorite ,orange iss the new black but that's women prison stuff.
Penny Dreadful,I don't know if its on netflix,all the beautiful monsters make an appearance in a breathtaking way (werewolf,dorian gray,frankenstein etcc..)


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 26, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> What episode are you on? Maybe we can get a discussion on it.
> 
> I don't have netflix,I watch online but I know Bates Motel is on there.
> Also my favorite ,orange iss the new black but that's women prison stuff.
> Penny Dreadful,I don't know if its on netflix,all the beautiful monsters make an appearance in a breathtaking way (werewolf,dorian gray,frankenstein etcc..)



Hi Vicky.
Just off to bed here in the UK but just finished the very first episode of House Of Cards.
Is Bates Motel any good then?
Penny Dreadful?
Never heard of that.
Good night.

Kenny


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 26, 2016)

Goodnight Kenny!

You have to admit Kevin Spacy is awesome!
Very witty and I love when he narrates!

He is like the pan master.

Penny dreadful is with monsters and witches and werewolves! Lol

Bates motel,yes,I like it.
Its all about Norman Bates before Phycho.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 27, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Goodnight Kenny!
> 
> You have to admit Kevin Spacy is awesome!
> Very witty and I love when he narrates!
> ...



Yes, I must admit Vicky, that Kevin Spacey really is awesome.
One thing I like about House Of Cards is the quality of the very convincing acting, particularly by Kevin. 
I hate his rugged good looks though! layful: nthego:

Will check out Bates Motel, though I don't like anything too gory!

All this TV though, and I have to find time to live and go outside and smell some roses as well! :sentimental:


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 27, 2016)

Addicted to the show!    In fact, thinking on writing in Francus Underwood for our next President!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 27, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Addicted to the show!    In fact, thinking on writing in Francus Underwood for our next President!



High praise indeed Debbie.
High praise indeed! 
I think that we are watching episode 2 later, and of course we have a LONG way to go!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 27, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Yes, I must admit Vicky, that Kevin Spacey really is awesome.
> One thing I like about House Of Cards is the quality of the very convincing acting, particularly by Kevin.
> I hate his rugged good looks though! layful: nthego:
> 
> ...



You asked! Lol


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 27, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> You asked! Lol



I know Vicky.
I know.
The thing is we have NOW TV. Prime TV, Netflix and all sorts of other stuff.
I have to make time to go out and smell some coffee, and the roses!  
BUT, House Of Cards does look like it is good enough to try and make time for! nthego:


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 27, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> I know Vicky.
> I know.
> The thing is we have NOW TV. Prime TV, Netflix and all sorts of other stuff.
> I have to make time to go out and smell some coffee, and the roses!
> BUT, House Of Cards does look like it is good enough to try and make time for! nthego:



Its all good!

I was shoveling snow up until a couple days ago so I'm good staying inside for now!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 27, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Its all good!
> 
> I was shoveling snow up until a couple days ago so I'm good staying inside for now!



Ooooooohhhh that sounds nice Vicky.
Here is something to help warm you up!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 27, 2016)

Very kind of you,thanks 

Mind you,I don't rest very easy,lol once the perennials start sprouting,I'm out there weeding and feeding and mowing the lawn.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 27, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Very kind of you,thanks
> 
> Mind you,I don't rest very easy,lol once the perennials start sprouting,I'm out there weeding and feeding and mowing the lawn.



And that is a perennial problem Vicky.
Well, just watched episodes 2 and 3 with episode 4 ready for tomorrow.
We are hooked!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 27, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> And that is a perennial problem Vicky.
> Well, just watched episodes 2 and 3 with episode 4 ready for tomorrow.
> We are hooked!



Excellent,so,do you think his wife is as driven as him? Or more?

He is the the puppet master.loving it.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 27, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Excellent,so,do you think his wife is as driven as him? Or more?
> 
> He is the the puppet master.loving it.



Well it really is a close call Vicky, but I think Spacey just shades it!  
I didn't think that I would like him talking to the camera like that, but funnily enough.
It works!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 27, 2016)

I think him talking into the cam like that gives us another perspective of the character.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2016)

I just finished watching all of Season 4, and though I wasn't sure after the first couple of episodes, that it would hold my attention, I'm glad I stayed with it. Just my opinion .. it's worth watching. Not too many series with this level of acting and believe-ability.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 29, 2016)

Pinky said:


> I just finished watching all of Season 4, and though I wasn't sure after the first couple of episodes, that it would hold my attention, I'm glad I stayed with it. Just my opinion .. it's worth watching. Not too many series with this level of acting and believe-ability.



I'm on 10th episode ,season 1.

I agree with you,I don't watch political shows but this is good!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 29, 2016)

I may watch it when the series ends as I don't plan to turn my Netflix acct back on any time soon.   It is one of the series on there I've wanted to watch but never got around to it.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2016)

vickyNightOwl, the only other show about politics that I watch, is the very improbable 'Scandal' series. House of Cards is far more believable.

AprilT, I freestream everything, but I know it's not possible for everyone to do this.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 29, 2016)

Pinky said:


> vickyNightOwl, the only other show about politics that I watch, is the very improbable 'Scandal' series. House of Cards is far more believable.
> 
> AprilT, I freestream everything, but I know it's not possible for everyone to do this.



LOL, I watch scandal too, yeah that doesn't count, that's more of a guilty pleasure. 

I'm kind of looking forward to watching HOC marathon style, so, I can wait.  I think I'd rather from here on out see most of the better series that way at this point.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 29, 2016)

Pinky,I'm good! Iim not adding any more shows! 

Game of thrones is starting soon and I'm also following Vikings and my favorite OTNB ,is starting in june!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 29, 2016)

Holy canolli Batman!Season 2 episode 11...WHAT?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2016)

I think I should get paid for flogging HOC so aggressively 

Chomping at the bit, waiting for Game of Thrones, too .. oh, and Orange is the New Black, Outlander and Poldark.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 30, 2016)

For me GOT is right up there with my love to twd.  I have the full season 5 on hold at the library and am thinking of buying all past seasons as a gift to myself at some point.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2016)

That's what my ex does..borrows GOT from the library, and we buy them for him for birthday and Xmas gifts.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 30, 2016)

Pinky,that particular episode was a wtf episode,lol


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 1, 2016)

They are good apart but damn they are powerful together.


----------

